# Brutus. Was. AWESOME!



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Today I had a little project due in my basic college algebra class (going back to school!) and I had just done a simple linear regression/scatter plot with Brutus' weight as he grows. Of course he came to present with me  I couldn't have expected an adult dog, much less a 4 month old puppy, to be so well behaved! He listened to each command (and hand signals as I was talking to place him into a down)moved with me, and focused on me in a room of 30 college kids in a place he had never been. He was his normal friendly self but stayed focused on me when I wasn't allowing him to meet and greet. At the end of the presentation he did his little "spin!" for everyone and there was a collective "Awwww!" haha. I had someone ask me if he was in training to be a service dog, and several students remark that he was the best behaved puppy they'd ever met. 

Yep, I am seriously proud


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Way to go Brutus! build your handler's confidence then see what you can get away with... 

To get serious, congrats TBM and Brutus.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I am smiling from ear to ear! I just love hearing stories like this, they bring up the memories of instances when my boy behaved far better than I had dreamed. Can you share a picture of your little doggie prodigy?


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks, y'all! Haha, I really did go in with the mindset of being pretty lenient because, well, how exciting for him to go to a new place with so many people. It was also great socialization because several students and the prof all snugged him

I wish I could have gotten a photo at school, but I was so busy setting up my poster board/reviewing my notes etc. I forgot to snap a pic of him in the classroom  Well, here he is with an antler, anyway!










Yup... that face deserves an A!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

T-Bone'sMamma said:


> Thanks, y'all! Haha, I really did go in with the mindset of being pretty lenient because, well, how exciting for him to go to a new place with so many people. It was also great socialization because several students and the prof all snugged him
> 
> I wish I could have gotten a photo at school, but I was so busy setting up my poster board/reviewing my notes etc. I forgot to snap a pic of him in the classroom  Well, here he is with an antler, anyway!
> 
> ...


Gosh he is CUTE! If I had been one of the students in your classroom you would have had to call security to get me away from him (a bit of an exaggeration there but still...)! To have a puppy that cute (I mean look at those warm brown eyes and fluffies!) and behave (even if it isn't all the time ) is a beautiful thing! :wub:


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Haha thank you ! He really is a sweet thing, and so smart :wub::wub::wub: Everyone commented on how soft and squishy he was. I couldn't help but cuddle him a little closer on the drive home! (My fiancé waited in the truck so he wouldn't be alone after my presentation)


----------



## Jameson23 (Oct 27, 2015)

Great Story ! and great job Brutus !!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh he is so cute! And what a good pup!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

"Brutus" goes to college! I think he should get come kind of certificate for perfect behavior and participation in a higher education event....


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks y'all! He's my little buddy, for sure :wub: Once he learns to simmer down around other dogs, I think he will have a great shot at earning his CGC!


----------

